# Morning Cardio



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Im planning on doing some morning cardio on an empty stomach in hope of losing some body fat.

3 miles in about 30 minutes hopefully on an empty stomach.

This wont effect me trying to gain strength and size will it ?


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

nathanlowe said:


> Im planning on doing some morning cardio on an empty stomach in hope of losing some body fat.
> 
> 3 miles in about 30 minutes hopefully on an empty stomach.
> 
> This wont effect me trying to gain strength and size will it ?


This will be fine dude, as long as your diet is in check for gaining you will be ok.

This will keep the BF in check so when gaining you will gain lean mass

Geo


----------



## BcfcChris (Sep 8, 2007)

Nathan made sure this is low intensity stuff mate as am not sure if you mean you going go out running on empty stomach!


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

mate the way i see it is that morning cardio is not needed

to gain size you need to be eating loads, if you do am cardio this will require you to eat even more

i may get slagged for this but i would recommend evening cardio, pre-fuelled, i'm not sure what your food intake is but as i have just commented in your journal food is the key in your particular case

either that or you're weird and you like cardio


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

davetherave said:


> mate the way i see it is that morning cardio is not needed
> 
> to gain size you need to be eating loads, if you do am cardio this will require you to eat even more
> 
> ...


Dave this wont affect him if his diet is in check, as he will only be doing morning cardio fro 30mins low intensity, i would recommend though only doing it 2-3 times per wk.

If his diet is sweet for gaining it will be ok.

Geo


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

fair enough mate 

i would recommend walking as opposed to jogging though, i used to do hit unfuelled, i would not recommend that


----------



## Reesy (Jan 6, 2008)

2 miles in 30 mins is the standard pace for low intensity.

You want to be walking at nearer 4 mph than 6 mph...


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Geo said:


> Dave this wont affect him if his diet is in check, as he will only be doing morning cardio fro 30mins low intensity, i would recommend though only doing it 2-3 times per wk.
> 
> If his diet is sweet for gaining it will be ok.
> 
> Geo


Would you say my diet is in check enough to start doing this type of cardio ? Or are furthur improvements needed ?


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Have a small protein shake - half a scoopish and a slice of bread or piece of fruit 30mins before.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Is this to prevent catabolism ?


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

Mate dont have BREAD before. It'l send your blood sugar sky high (GI of 75) That defeats the whole object of empty stomach cardio. Same with fruit.

Whenever I do AM cardio I make sure I have oats beore bed. That way I have fuel on board as glycogen but blood glucose and insulin are still steady.

I still get down to 9% this way. Carbs before bed isnt a sin.

If you diet is tip top then catabolism isnt a concern. Make sure you eat immediately after and that the AM is early AM as close to waking as you can.


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

around 30 mins sweeti


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

I use glutamine and eat a small orange before am cardio, reduces the likelihood of the exercise becoming catabolic.


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

Why an orange Yo Yo? Just some simple carbs that will slightly spike insulin. Better results will be seen without.


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

To Nathan

Why would any 16 year old rugby player trying to gain strength, size and fitness want to do AM fasted cardio?


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Lost Soul said:


> To Nathan
> 
> Why would any 16 year old rugby player trying to gain strength, size and fitness want to do AM fasted cardio?


pmsl....they just get better mate

Our Nathan does seem to start a few threads nowadays doesn't he :whistling:


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

I suppose its good to be eager 

BUT

I believe people get too caught up in things that are not applicable to their situation

How many performance athletes do AM fasted cardio at any age let alone 16 when they are trying to get bigger and stronger

AM cardio is a BBing thing and not ideal for most and certainly doesnt harbour strength


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

lost soul - that is exactly what i was trying to get at mate


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Lost Soul said:


> I suppose its good to be eager
> 
> BUT
> 
> ...


Now i know this, theres no need to do it is there.

Thanks


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

well if you want to do it then fair enough but as i said, you want to put on size, strength, etc and your testosterone will be through the roof at 16

so eat like a horse, do some form of cardio otherwise you end up too fat like meself but morning cardio may be taking the cardio idea a bit too far if you ask me

some of what the other members has said makes sense also but i personally think morning cardio is not required for you personally at this stage in your life/career

dave


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Well rugby training starts on tuesday so i will be having 2 hours on tuesday and 2 hours on thursday which will be enough.


----------



## XPS (Aug 23, 2006)

i have a strong black coffee before my morning cardio


----------



## Noobus (May 11, 2008)

Nathan I have a 14yr old son (15 on sunday) who plays rugby union with his town team and also rugby league with his school he also made the district team last season .

So as you can see I understand about the comitment you players make as a parent and even if I was a coach I would not want my son doing early morning cardio it would be just to much you need rest in the morning and I bet that 30 mins extra in bed will do you more good than a 30 min walk .

My lad trained twice a week with school 4 times a week with his club ( 1 of these nights was with the vets and because of his size was invited to train with them ) and once a month with the district that is not including games . So the close season he is just chilling and training twice a week .

So sack the early morning cardio ...roll over and REST


----------



## MultisportRob (Apr 9, 2005)

Think i'd pass out without grub.

I'd rather run straight after a full roast dinner than be empty


----------



## Girl4 (May 20, 2008)

Sorry to hijack the thread :whistling: ...but is it wrong or something to do cardio in a morning?

The reason I ask is that I always go to the gym first thing in the morning and as I'm trying to lose weight the majority is cardio (bike, treadmill, cross trainer, stepper) and most mornings I don't have anything to eat before I do it (or if I do it's just a banana about 1 hour before) as I was told that to not eat before means that the body will burn fat instead of just burning off the food that has just been eaten...iykwim?

Confused now :confused1:


----------



## kaz28 (May 4, 2008)

Girl4 - I believe this guy wants to build strength and mass for rugby so basically he'd be losing mass not gaining it. Early morning cardio is fine if you want to lose fat but from reading his threads I believe his aim is to get bigger.


----------



## Girl4 (May 20, 2008)

kaz28 said:


> Girl4 - I believe this guy wants to build strength and mass for rugby so basically he'd be losing mass not gaining it. Early morning cardio is fine if you want to lose fat but from reading his threads I believe his aim is to get bigger.


Ohh ok...don't mean to sound stupid :whistling: but why is it a bad thing to do cardio in the morning if trying to build up?


----------



## kaz28 (May 4, 2008)

I believe because he wants to build mass, strength and get fitter for rugby. I am sure when his rugby training starts he'll be doing enough cardio with his team. He has no reason to want to drop fat I don't think at this present moment (please correct me if I'm wrong). During the off season its always good to have a break... preseason he'll probably be throwing up on the sidelines after doign so much cardio!


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

Girl4 said:


> Ohh ok...don't mean to sound stupid :whistling: but why is it a bad thing to do cardio in the morning if trying to build up?


It's not bad for everyone. It's specific to your goals.

Nathan is trying to build muscle, strength, power etc. all of these require anabolic conditions. He needs to train when fully fuelled to perform maximally.

On the other hand. bodybuilder joe who would like to get abs for the summer isnt interest in sprint power or other performance related parameters. He just wants to burn fat as quick as possible.

So he does cardio on an empty stomach when glycogen stores are low. The most effective fat burning activity. This wll get him ripped. but do nothing for his 100m time.


----------

